# Kitchen Arts & Letters



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

For those of us inclined towards entirely unnecessary book purchases, this is a very dangerous place  It is an unassuming little store front shop on Lexington Ave. in NYC. Unfortunately for It's right around the corner from my apartment The only thing they sell is books on food. Much more than just cookbooks. I was there on Saturday and bought The Bialy Eaters byt Mimi Sheraton and Elizabeth David's English Bread and Yeast Cookery. I couldn't resist the title  They do not have a website. According to the woman behind the counter, Nach Waxman believes in the personal approach. If they don't have something, they will find it. These people know food books and know where or if rarities can be found. Submitted FYI 

Kitchen Arts & Letters 

Phone Number: +1 212 876 5550
Address: 1435 Lexington Avenue (between 93rd and 94th)
New York, New York, 10128
Country: United States


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Just what I need more temptation.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

This place has _*Isa*_ written all over it!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Isa,

Whenever Kyle moves out of his apartment, how about renting it just to be close to the store. Deal?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Why not! And if we don't have any money left for food, we can always eat the pictures.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Too funny!!! :lol: 

At least we won't get heartburn!!! 

We may, however, suffer paper cuts!! :bounce:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)




----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I loved that store! Sometimes when I was early for classes at Kump, I'd walk to it. You're right...dangerous temptation for people with an irresistable cookbook craving and no sales resistance.

As for their website, about 4 years ago they told me "we're working on it" and it's apparent that the project got abandoned. Maybe they couldn't handle all the extra biz they'd get from internet searches? Who knows. It's truly a great place and I recommend a visit if you're anywhere within neighboring states!


----------

